# Thai pension?



## chris_cdr

Hi,

Would appreciate a bit of advice from anyone who knows about pension schemes in Thailand - if there are such schemes?

My wife [she is is Thai] and I live in the UK. We intend to move back to Thailand in the future [to retire] and I want to now try and set up a Thai pension for my wife. Any Expats out there have a partner who has a Tha pension. Any idea were I can start researching Thai pensions?

Would be grateful for info.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## synthia

What do you mean, set up a Thai pension? A pension is usually granted by a government or company in exchange for years of service. If you want to set up an annuity or establish a trust fund, I'm sure that's possible both in the UK and Thailand.


----------



## chris_cdr

So you reckon there are no private pension schemes in Thailand? There are no private pension companies based in Thailand where you take out a policy and pay into that policy on a monthly basis and then have a monthly pension on retirement? 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## oddball

chris_cdr said:


> So you reckon there are no private pension schemes in Thailand? There are no private pension companies based in Thailand where you take out a policy and pay into that policy on a monthly basis and then have a monthly pension on retirement?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


 I did a quick scan of 'Thaivisa' insurances and found none listed for retirement purposes, other than health . Colin


----------



## synthia

What you are talking about is called an annuity in the US. You purchase it from an insurance company, paying either the full purchase price or over time. Try searching for annuities rather than retirement funds or pensions, as these are usually tied to employment. If you can't find any there, look into getting one in the UK.


----------



## Ted88888

I would tend to think that an annuity purchased in the UK would be a safer investment than one purchased in Thailand. 

And, should you retire here on a "retirement visa" (thought it is an extension of stay not really a visa), it would help demonstrate that you (not your wife) is receiving income from overseas and would help substantiate your eligibility for the extension of stay. You would need to check though if half of that income would or would not be counted toward the income you must demonstrate. Such an annuity could easily be held jointly so that, in the event of your passing, the income would pass directly to her.

Though I know you asked about doing it here - buying such investments in any country in which you are not familiar with the laws, reserve requirements, reporting requirements, etc - may not be the best of ideas. But . . . just my opinion.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Thai's usually invest in gold and/or land as it can always be sold for more money (or such is the expectation) and of course in children, it is they that will take care of most Thai's in their old age. Most Thai pensioner's are unlikely to pop over to Spain every other week nor ake up a new, and expensive, hobby. The cost of living is low, so one of these options usually covers them. Obviously, Hi-So/wealthy Thais are different - they have offshore bank accounts instead 

I don't suggest you do the same for your Mrs, I'm just saying that there is little call for private pensions here and you are better getting one in the UK - it will be cheaper and safer - check it covers overseas residents though.


----------

